# turbo question



## 04specV123 (Mar 21, 2007)

on ebay there is a t3 turbo kit for 1200 bucks canadian. now, what problems are associated with a turbo on a stock spec v with intake? are there goin to be any computer problems or any other shit i should know about turboin my car? is it gonna be a fairly simple "bolton"?? thanks


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

wow, you sure have a lot of research to do. honestly, you really need to look around the forced induction section of thevboard before you go buying anything. there's also some info on here about turboing. 
i'm not sure if someone is selling their kit on ebay, or if this is the famous 1k turbo kit where only the manifold is good. either way, you really need to know how everyting works together, because you're going to need to fix things when they break (and yes they will break) and you're going to need other parts besides the ones that come with the "kit". please don't buy crappy parts, because you'll have to buy the good stuff later, lol. 
like i said search around on the forums, lots of good info. i know before i turboed my car, i studied up on it for about 6 months before i started buying parts. the only complete bolt on kit available now is the turbonetics kit, which will run you about 5k, and you'll still need exhaust and clutch


----------



## 04specV123 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks b15chik. you bring up a good point, you get what you paid for right? i think i'll wait and read up before making any purchase. thanks..again!


----------



## backlas5 (Jun 17, 2007)

if your looking for a good turbo kit, turbotronics make one for the spec-v, if you think the turbo included is too small get a bigger one. its expensive but worth the power. just a reminder if u add a bigger turbo to the kit youll need some major engine mods such as pistons, rings etc.


----------

